# Argëtim & zbavitje > Sporti nëpër botë >  AC MILAN 1899 - Djajtë Kuq e Zi #3

## ClaY_MorE

Me fitoren e Milanit u mbyll tema ekzistuese dhe po hapim një të re. 

Në këtë temë do të diskutojnë vetëm tifozët e "Djajve Kuq e Zi"

*Forza MILAN*

----------


## ClaY_MorE

Ndeshjen e rradhës e kemi me Romën. 

*Forza MILAN*

----------


## niku-nyc

Ekipi i vertet e tregon veten ne nivelin qe i perket...


Milani esht shume i fort ne Champions League sepse cdo ekip nuk vjen te luaj ne mbrojtje sic ben Parma, Catania, Empoli...kur ekipet luajn hapur dhe sulmojn sic behet loja ne CL, esht dicka qe i perket Milani dhe esht loja qe Milani te mund.


Fitoren me Shakhtar e prisja pa dyshim dhe shpresoj qe me Romen te dalim njesoj dhe sic e tash rezultati dhe loja me Romen do jet komplet ndryshe. 



Gjithashtu ndeshja e kthimit ne Shakhtar do jet pak e veshtire por ne qofse bejm ket loje nuk ka diference ne qofse luajm ne San Siro apo jasht.




P.S: E duam temen te jet vetem per milanistat sepse me njerez qe vin vetem te tregojn kopetence dhe njohuri sikur kan qen futbollista profesional nuk shtyet me.

----------


## drague

airon boy shif ekipin tat se ne e kemi ne terezi.FORZA MILAN.vodafon pran jush.

----------


## niku-nyc

> *Niku-Nyc, ti shoku dukesh qe s'ke haberin nga futbolli.
> 
> Po si do luaj nje ekip i nje rangu te Parmes, te Katania apo Empolit ne fushe kundershtare ? Do hapen si vaj te lakra.
> 
> Po aq ekip i lodhur jeni, pasi ekipi i madh eshte ai qe fiton ne zone te mbyllur, arrin e gjen hapsiren si te shenoj. *




Te pakten nuk jam injorant qe te vij ketu e te tu tregoj te tjerve me ter arroganc "Milani kampion Serie A & Champions League 2007/2008" sic na ben ti zontrote me ate ekipin tend.

Ne fakt as nuk e kupton se sa i nervozon dhe i merzit njerzit me idiotlliqet qe vetem ty te duken normale. Po ty ta lejojm se ti je person me vizion me te ardhmen je i zgjedhur nga Perendia por si gjithnje ne fund dukesh sikur vjen nga spitali!

E pashe qe te zuri lepri ne barke ne qofse e bejn ket temen vetem per milanistat se pastaj ku do gjesh vend te shkruash me shume injoranci te tjera?


Sic e thash me perpara mezi po presim dhe parashikimet tende dhe per sezonin 2008/2009 qe te pakten mos te vijm me ne forum e te shkrujm ne qofse do eleminoemi qe ne grup sic na ke parashikuar me vite.


Tashti qe ajo Barcelona jote barazoj dhe Milani fitoj dukesh i cik si i merzitur ne shpirt se kur humbem te Djelen na erdhe ter targerllik dhe me sirena...c'te ka ndodhur?


Ik shko bej petiocion Albos qe te lejoj te shkruaj ketej...se per mua ca shkrun ti vetem gallata jan!

----------


## ClaY_MorE

_Komentet rreth ndeshjeve mund ti bëni në temat që janë hapur për atë punë!_

----------


## jack_sparow

Ndeshje e bukur ajo dje.Kaka,seedor dhe gilardino lojten shume mire.Mos  edhe harrojme kalac
Seedor beri dy gola fantastike ,dhe lojti shume mire,Kaka ja ishte i jashtezakonshem me triblimet  e tij pavaresisht se fati e la pa gol,edhe gilardino shenoi dy gola mjaft te rendesishme

Forca Milan

----------


## miushi

Airon^Boy postoi:

Niku-Nyc, ti shoku dukesh qe s'ke haberin nga futbolli.

Po si do luaj nje ekip i nje rangu te Parmes, te Katania apo Empolit ne fushe kundershtare ? Do hapen si vaj te lakra.

Po aq ekip i lodhur jeni, pasi ekipi i madh eshte ai qe fiton ne zone te mbyllur, arrin e gjen hapsiren si te shenoj. 

Miushi  postoi::


Bravo te qofte qe flet keq per parmen por do ta shohim noj here se sa gabim je . sale se parma eshte ne krize financiare sdo te thote se eshte i rangut te dobet por gjithesesi faleminderit qe em gezove me ate idiotllikun tend. Cdo ekip futet ne krize prandaj historia e erkipit kurre nuk do harrohet. Por njerez si puna jote shkojne ndryshojne shkuadra vit per vit fito juventus shkoni me juven fito milan shkoni me milanin fito inter shkoni me interin.Tifoz iu vertet quhet ai qe qendron ne shkuadren e vet me te mire dhe te keqe. Shih Dortmundin,Lacorunian qe jane ne krize por jane akoma shkuadra te rankut te pare sic eshte parma sepse parma eshte tama,m si Lacourunia ne spanje. Bejne histori kunder koeficenteve.

Oh dhe nje gje tjeter parma e ka shpartallu barcelonen sa here ak lujte keshtu qe mos u beni xheloza  . por hapni syte dhe pranoni realitetin

----------


## niku-nyc

Zyrtare: *Marek Jankulovski* beri sot operacionin  ne gjurin e djathte, pasi u demtua me ndeshjen kunder Empolit. Rekuperimi i tij thuet qe do 40 dite + edhe sa kohe do ti duet te rikthehet ne gjendje fizike. 

Kjo e veshtireson situaten e Milanit pasi dhe *Serginho* esht gati te luaj por do duen dhe pakten 1-2 jave qe te luaj.


*Ronaldon* flitet nga fillimi i Nentorit.

----------


## Jack Watson

Goli i katert i Seedorf ishte i papare.

Ne ChL i hame cdo ekip.

----------


## DORJANBITI

Ndeshje shume e bukur e Milan. Gilardino dhe Sedorf ishin te papermbajtshem.Kaka gjithashtu por i mungoi vetem goli .Performance3 e mire edhe e Kalac.Gola te paapare te Sedorf.
RADHEN E KA ROMA!!!!!!!!

----------


## ClaY_MorE

Çuna ashtu siç është e ndaluar për tifozët e tjerë të mos postojnë këtu, ju ndalohet edhe juve postimi tek temat e skuadrave. Komentet për ndeshjen që ka bërë X skuadër mund ta jepni tek temat përkatëse që janë hapur. 

Faleminderit për mirëkuptimin.

Leo.

----------


## beerti

forca  milam  


Cillen  dit  do  luja  MILANO  me  ROMEN  edhe  ne  sa  ora  ...

----------


## jack_sparow

te dielen ,me 15 00

----------


## Goldanitus

Ej a jeni te sigurt se Ronaldo do te luaje ne nentor. Ku e ke marrur kete informacion. Kam degjuar se nga kjo jave Ronaldo do te jete i gatshem te paraqitet per Milanon.

Ej kam edhe nje propozim. Pse te mos e krijojme nje sondazh me 15 futbollistet e Milanit(nese e krijoni gjithsesi futeni Ronaldon aty) ku mund te votojme se cili rej futbollisteve eshte me i miri. Nese eshte e mundeshme te votojme me shume se nje here p.sh dy apo tri here, meqe kemi te bejme me shume futnollist, dhe meqe shumica e vleresojne edhe portierin.

----------


## milanistja_el

*Nga lajmet e fundit, ka mundesi qe ne ndeshjen e se dieles kunder Romes, te mungoje kapiteni Totti, i cili pas demtimit qe mori ne champions eshte ne dyshim per te luajtur te dielen, kjo gje edhe per faktin se te merkuren e ardhshme do te jete derbi me Lazion dhe vete kapiteni i ROmes eshte shprehur se eshte gati te heqe dore nga Milani per te luajtur derbin. Personalisht uroj qe ne loje te jete dhe Totti, sepse loja mund te marre ngjyra spektakolare me te ne fushe. 

Mendoj se kunder Romes Milani do te beje nje loje te bukur, sepse Roma eshte nje ekip shume i mire dhe luan hapur... gjithashtu uroj qe te mos mungoje grinta qe paten ne champions...*

----------


## [Perla]

Forza Milan!me djajte e kuqe gjithcka eshte e kuqe  :ngerdheshje: 
           Fotot flasin vete.      Forza Milan       Forza Milan

----------


## HoteL-MadriD

O Ronaldon do e kemi per me Romen apo jo? 

Ose me tregoni se nqse nuk e kemi me romen a do e kemi me Shakhtar kthyese apo jo?

----------


## DORJANBITI

Ronaldo nuk do luaje me Romen as me Sampdorian javen tjter.

----------


## pirati ersires

Hej Nuk Ka Te Dyte Si Milani  Ai  Eshe Njeshi Edhe Ka Thyer Rekordin E Botes Per Fitoren E Kupave

----------

